# 706Z problem



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i got a 706z a couple weeks ago and the cup that surrounds the spool is rubbing the buttom part of the spool. is this something that i can fix?? if you need pictures to see what im talking about i will post some later.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I think there's a spacer that goes under the spool...I seem to recall having that problem with mine several years ago and that was the issue (I think)!

See if you can find an exploded view online and make sure everything is in its right place


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, i did take it apart the other day and thats when i noticed it. maybe i didnt get it together just right.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with Linkovich...check and make sure there is a teflon drag washer under the spool. Doesn't have to be teflon, but that was the original set-up. Tolerances are pretty close here, so a missing washer or one that's too thin would cause the problem. The thickness of this washer is important, not only for clearance, but also for line lay on the spool. OK to replace it with a carbon fiber washer, but thickness has to match.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

washer under the spool you say?!?! when i get home im goin to get pics so we can all be on the same page. thanks guys for the quick responses.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Part #60 in this schematic.

http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/706z.pdfhttp://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/706z.pdf


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

tiderider said:


> Part #60 in this schematic.
> 
> http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/706z.pdfhttp://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/706z.pdf


 
yep i printed that schematic up earlier to see and i cant remeber if that washer is there will have to wait till i get home to see.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok the washer is there so i dont know now. so here are some pic's. what else can i do??


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

So it's actually rubbing the edge of the spool and not bottoming out in the cup? 
Could be the shaft is bent just a little. Can you tell if its just a certain spot that its rubbing at or is it constant?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Linkovich said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> So it's actually rubbing the edge of the spool and not bottoming out in the cup?
> Could be the shaft is bent just a little. Can you tell if its just a certain spot that its rubbing at or is it constant?


thats exactly what its doing.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I bet the shaft is slightly bent... If it's not affecting the performance (other than making it harder to reel, the only other thing I can think it would do would be increase drag a little) I'd just keep fishing it...


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

REEL STAMAS said:


> I bet the shaft is slightly bent... If it's not affecting the performance (other than making it harder to reel, the only other thing I can think it would do would be increase drag a little) I'd just keep fishing it...


its not affecting anything. the only way i knew its rubbing is when i was do the maintenance on it the other day. when it was put back together and i turned the handle and i could barely hear it and the spool was wore around the side like in the pic above. other than that its a great reel.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok i got it back together last night and i guess i didnt have a screw tighten down or something cause it works fine now. no rubbing, no noise. thanks guys for helping me trouble shoot.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I see this all the time, the nut which holds the rotor cup to the pinion gear is usually loose. You fixed it when you tightened back up.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yep usually the easiest thing is whats causing it. thanks again.


----------

